# Question about using rhinestone fonts



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a question about putting an arc in a pre-made rhinestone font.

I am using one of Synergy17's rhinestone fonts (they are awesome!) I would like to put an arc in the word that I typed. 

I typed the letters (already rhinestoned), selected the word, opened the envelope under tools (Stone Cut Pro), and made my arc. This had skewered the circles. When I try to "replace" the circles with 3.2 circles to make them round again, I can't "select" a circle so I can use the replace macro. The rhinestone word is one object now. When I try to Break Combination or Ungroup, those options are grayed out and can't be selected. I tried to select Fixed Stone Size before the arc, and that didn't work either.

So my question is this....Is there a way to arc a rhinestone font and keep the circles the same size and shape? Or......Is there a way to fix them after putting in the arc?

Thanks in advance for help!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

It also sounds like you need to "fix" your envelope. I think that is the correct term. Once you have put it in the "arch" envelop, go back to the same menu you chose for Envelope and you should see an option to Fix Envelope. Choose that and then see if you can break apart the design.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Slick, thank you!!

Couldn't find fix envelope, but when I right-clicked the envelope, there were options to lock or cancel. I knew I didn't want to cancel, so I hit lock and WAH-LAH! -- it was broken apart. I would never have selected "lock" without your advice, but that worked. 

Thanks!!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Yep, that's it!! I knew it was something to make the envelope permanent, so fix, lock, stay, whatever would work


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi Leap!

So sorry but I didn't see the message you posted on my profile until now and found this thread! I'm so glad you got it figured out (thank you, Carol!!!) but please don't ever think you're bothering me! Feel free to call or email anytime you need me. If I don't have the answer right away, I'll find it and get right back to you.


----------



## leapoffaith (Nov 8, 2009)

Stephanie,

You are always very helpful.

Slick helped me with the arc problem, and then I got busy pressing shirts and enjoying my weekend and just saw your post. Thank you.

BTW, Just put your darling October font on 16 teacher's shirts, and used your January font on some great burnout tees. Can't wait to see what you have in store for February. LOVE YOUR FONTS!

Thanks again.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Being this a thread about Rhinestone fonts.... Has anyone given thought to creating "Single Line" fonts for Rhinestoning? My thought is creating a "Single Line" TTF font... I can then stone that paths of the font with a CorelDRAW Macro...

This way I can scale my font to whatever size I want it and then add the stones... Versus having to have the TTF fonts I use now a set size they were originally created for...

I know Rhinestone Designz has some for Funtime and WinPC... But those won't work as a TTF in CorelDRAW or other program that works with TTF Fonts...


Any thoughts?

Kevin


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't really need that although my software will soon be able to do just that. 
I like just using the centerline trace feature on whatever I'm typing out. 
I use it for the Boyz R Gross font that I create inline/outline designs with.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

I never have much success with the centerline trace function in CorelDRAW... I mean it works but it still needs a fair bit of clean up... I don't know if you are using some other type of software or not?... rStones has a centerline trace function too and it's really not much different than the CorelDRAW version.

It would seem to me though having a single line TTF would be easier than doing a centerline trace each time you wanted to use a font?... Maybe your software does such a good job it's not an issue?... But with CorelDRAW itself it would be a bit of hassle for sure...

Kevin


----------



## rubyred (Aug 22, 2007)

leapoffaith said:


> I typed the letters (already rhinestoned), selected the word, opened the envelope under tools (Stone Cut Pro), and made my arc. This had skewered the circles. When I try to "replace" the circles with 3.2 circles to make them round again, I can't "select" a circle so I can use the replace macro. The rhinestone word is one object now. When I try to Break Combination or Ungroup, those options are grayed out and can't be selected. I tried to select Fixed Stone Size before the arc, and that didn't work either.
> 
> So my question is this....Is there a way to arc a rhinestone font and keep the circles the same size and shape? Or......Is there a way to fix them after putting in the arc?


Can anyone tell me how I can do this in KNK Studio Maxx? Thanks for your help!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

In KNK Studio and ACS Studio, as long as you've just typed the letters (and not performed a Break Path or any of the other functions that would convert the letters to a non-text format), then you can use Arrange>Fit Text to Arc and Arrange>Fit Text to Path to put your letters onto circular path or a path of your choice and the circles of your rhinestone font will not be distorted at all.


----------



## vickycarol (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi, I purchased a rhinestone font and I am wanting to spell " INDIANS " and arch it to go over a school mascot which is an Indian head that I bought. I cut the letters separately which is the way the font came but I just can't get it arched evenly just placing the letters one after another. Does anyone know if there is a way to arch them and then cut a template so they are will be evenly spaced? I am having a horrible time. I have the CutStudio software and also Corel 10 which I assume is an older version of Corel. Any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks, Vicky


----------

